# Find Suzy



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2020)

Took this picture the other day because I thought it was so cute.  She is hiding from me because I was trying to clean her ears--she hates that!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2020)

Awww....poor girl, don't blame her!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Awww....poor girl, don't blame her!


I know and I hate to do it because of how she feels about it but her ears start smelling and need cleaning.  I may ask the Vet to do it when she goes there for her shots next month.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 20, 2020)

My cat's idea of hiding is to sit on a kitchen chair with her head under the tablecloth...never mind that her fat rear end and twitching tail are in full view...she's convinced that no one can find her.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Took this picture the other day because I thought it was so cute.  She is hiding from me because I was trying to clean her ears--she hates that!
> 
> View attachment 134462


That is too cute (the way she is hiding)!!!  I'm glad you will be letting the vet clean out her ears.


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Naaaaw poor little thing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> That is too cute (the way she is hiding)!!!  I'm glad you will be letting the vet clean out her ears.


I really don't know if he will do it, though.  She won't like it any better if the vet does it either I'm sure.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 20, 2020)

@Ruthanne we have a Bichon Frise called Millie who has always hated having her ears attended to and she is 12
Millie goes and hides under our dining table or under our bed
Millie's Groomer cleans her ears every six weeks but due to Covid bookings and cancellations last time it was overlooked


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Ruthanne we have a Bichon Frise called Millie who has always hated having her ears attended to and she is 12
> Millie goes and hides under our dining table or under our bed
> Millie's Groomer cleans her ears every six weeks but due to Covid bookings and cancellations last time it was overlooked


That's unfortunate the groomer didn't clean Millie's ears.  Suzy is 10 and she see's the groomer this coming week.  I'm not sure if the groomer cleans her ears.  I'm going to ask her if she does.  I guess lots of dogs hate having their ears cleaned.  In the picture that is my sweater that is draped on a dining room chair.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2020)

My old Bonnie (RIP) used to hate having her ears cleaned so much that every time I tried it it turned into a wrestling match.  She was a 75 pound pitbull so it wasn't an easy wrestling match.  I threw in the towel and just had a tech at the vet do it.  Bonnie really loved Eddie the vet tech and he told me she never gave him any trouble at all about it.  She didn't mind going to the vet.  When we were getting ready to go to the vet (she had to go a lot) I'd say "Wanna go see Eddie?" and she'd run to the door and wait for me to put her halter on.  I still miss Bonnie, even though my Henry has found his own place in my heart.


----------

